# fuzzy connectors, would these even be worth toll refining?



## silversaddle1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I have about 12 ounces of these things. Would they even be worth having someone toll refine them or should I just sell them as-is on the Bay?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

That probably depends on what they are fetching online.

I remember being pleasantly surprised when i ran the dozen or so I had. But, I dont recall my exact yield..


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 3, 2017)

I would gladly toll refine material like this, but we all know how eBay works and you could probably get a lot more than the gold value by just selling it as gold scrap.

Here is yield numbers from Glondor.
http://goldrefiningforum.com/phpBB3/viewtopic.php?f=34&t=16018&p=206059#p206020

Göran


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 3, 2017)

I think I'd rather have someone refine these. I don't think the ebay crowd is on to these yet.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

You can send them my way and Id refine them for you.

Been slow around here as far as buying karat and goldfilled, and Im waiting on some more silver to show up before I do any silver cell work.

Or if TnDavid is closer to you than Kansas, I know he would be happy to refine them for you as well.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 3, 2017)

Topher_osAUrus said:


> You can send them my way and Id refine them for you.
> 
> Been slow around here as far as buying karat and goldfilled, and Im waiting on some more silver to show up before I do any silver cell work.
> 
> Or if TnDavid is closer to you than Kansas, I know he would be happy to refine them for you as well.




Present your offer.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

I'd refine it for 5% and could have it done in 3 to 4 days from the moment I receive it in the mail.
I would send you back the pure metal, or cash, whichever you would like.
The jeweler I refine for would pay 100% of spot for the metal if you would prefer cash.

Edit: I am open to negotiation, and can give references if you would like. I will send you a PM with my contact information so you can more easily get ahold of me, should you still hold interest.

Thanks for your consideration.
Toph


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 3, 2017)

PM sent.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

Not going to post it in open forum after I did?
..well then


----------



## g_axelsson (Jan 3, 2017)

The PM had a different kind of offer, I was most interested in the TTL-IC:s in the large lot he is offering up for sale, so I made a bid on that, and then I offered to refine the fuzz buttons for free if he sent them with a possible sale of that lot.
When I saw he posted here without having read my PM I thought he had missed it, so I added a note about it.

I can't compete with anyone based in USA, the postage to Sweden will kill any profit from refining this lot.

Göran


----------



## anachronism (Jan 3, 2017)

Ive refined 1000s of these Silversaddle. Yields are darned good mate.

Definitely worth doing. 

Topher - toll refining for 5% and "open to negotiation on that too?" Crazy man just crazy.


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 3, 2017)

Yah, a little bit, but as of right now I have little overhead. My only expenses are acids and electricity. And there are a couple reasons why I went with 5% (which I too think is very low for escrap)
1, these are relatively easy to refine (for being escrap)
2, silversaddle is a forum member
3, he deals in bulk volume escrap-so 5% will still be a decent margin
4, he deals in bulk volume escrap-so repeat toll refining could be a possibility, should he be pleased with the result.

Also, Scott has agreed to my offer, and also said if I document and post my results for total weights and yields in the process he will generously pay another 5%.

I'm very grateful to get this opportunity and can't wait!


----------



## nickvc (Jan 4, 2017)

I can understand why you want to process these but as Jon has said that retention is not going to cover costs, even with Silversaddle offering you an extra 5% you will be lucky to break even. 
With e scrap you need volume to make money or get it free, it takes a lot more work and time to recover values from e scrap plus chemicals compared to karat scrap or gold filled and the returns are a lot lower.
For the experience as a one off its probably worth it for that alone but bear these comments in mind if you intend to offer toll refining services for e scrap.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 4, 2017)

Fair enough Toph. 

As an aside if I could find someone willing to work for 5% in the UK I would send them loads of gear because it's so cheap it's surreal. Your call though, you've got broad shoulders! How are you looking at doing these?


----------



## Topher_osAUrus (Jan 4, 2017)

Actually, I was going to do as I did in the past, just as you did. Setting them directly in ar until they have completely reacted.

When you did your group of 320 did you encounter any that the plastic didn't play nice with the AR and ended up melting to nothingness? I had considered popping out all of the fuzzies, but that is a lot of time added in, and would then make the 10% be a losing proposition. 

Its hard to consider these escrap really, with being able to directly process in AR... Most karat scrap cannot even do that, so its taking the inquart and/or nitric dissolution out of the equation all together. 

And yes, maybe I shot myself in the foot for others that may inquire about me toll refining escrap, but really, I dont think there is any other kind of it that would be easy and expedient as these... Maybe close cut fingers, some ceramic cpus, but even those should have an extra step before ar (nuke it in nitric to dissolve the substrate.... I dont know why i felt i needed to explain that, I need my coffee, my brain is still off -sorry 'bout that)


----------



## Smack (Jan 4, 2017)

nickvc said:


> I can understand why you want to process these but as Jon has said that retention is not going to cover costs, even with Silversaddle offering you an extra 5% you will be lucky to break even.
> With e scrap you need volume to make money or get it free, it takes a lot more work and time to recover values from e scrap plus chemicals compared to karat scrap or gold filled and the returns are a lot lower.
> For the experience as a one off its probably worth it for that alone but bear these comments in mind if you intend to offer toll refining services for e scrap.



And, I doubt Topher is taking into account that the work of refining is NOT done upon completion of the refining and melting of a PM. You have to count your time and materials for treating waste as well.


----------



## mls26cwru (Jan 4, 2017)

These are really easy and have nice yield percentages... just did a batch of these in my last refining batch. i dont think ebayer really know much about this, so selling here would be best i think.


----------



## snoman701 (Jan 4, 2017)

What do these come out of?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## anachronism (Jan 4, 2017)

snoman701 said:


> What do these come out of?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk



Older Sun servers of a particular type that haven't been sold for about 10 years.


----------



## silversaddle1 (Jan 4, 2017)

anachronism said:


> snoman701 said:
> 
> 
> > What do these come out of?
> ...



IBM as well.


----------



## anachronism (Jan 5, 2017)

Yeah the mainframe kit. I guess we could also say HP RISC gear too but that wasn't too common, using this type of fuzzy.


----------

